
From Computers to Leaders: Women at NASA Langley (2014) - carlosgg
http://www.nasa.gov/larc/from-computers-to-leaders-women-at-nasa-langley
======
carlosgg
[http://www.wbur.org/onpoint/2016/09/06/hidden-figures-
book-m...](http://www.wbur.org/onpoint/2016/09/06/hidden-figures-book-movie-
nasa)

